
TaskRabbit Gets $17.8M, Wants To Grow Internationally And Beyond - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/taskrabbit-gets-17-8m-for-aggressive-expansion-wants-to-grow-internationally-and-beyond/
======
kalvin
It's interesting to note that 2008-onward is the perfect economic environment
for Taskrabbit to have started in.

The tasks I've posted, for cleaning and office work, have gotten offers by
Stanford and Harvard grads at rates of around $15-20/hour. Most Taskrabbits
seem to have college degrees and they often bid at rates of around, or below,
minimum wage in SF ($10/hour). They usually have tons of time available, not
just an hour or two a day. This wouldn't work so well if unemployment weren't
so high right now.

But as a product, it works amazingly well! I highly recommend trying it out,
for anything you want done. You can google for a $20 off first-time user code.
(I have no affiliation with the company.)

~~~
patio11
Wait wait wait, Harvard grads for $15? If that is seriously available in
quantity, all my SEO buddies just had simultaneous kittens. That's cheap
enough that if they can operate a Wordpress interface it is worth using them
for pretty much any writing task you could think of.

I'll see if I can find someone interested in elementary education to start
fleshing out BCC's site, since I haven't added new cards this year.

~~~
sachinag
Surprised you haven't found someone for this on Fiverr (which you tipped me
to). I've gotten book jacket designs done for $5 - and they're good.

------
richardburton
How can you expand beyond being international? Is their long-term goal to be
an inter-planetary task service?

"The wages of pedantry is pain." -Carroll O'Connor

~~~
dspillett
I've noticed that a lot of people make a distinction between "going global"
and "world wide". Being a global company often just means having a reasonable
foothold in two continent (say, North America and Europe).

local < regional < national < global/international < world-wide

(or something like that)

------
bleonard
Now hiring TaskRabbits <http://www.taskrabbit.com/main/taskrabbits>

And Ruby (or iOS or Android) engineers
<http://www.taskrabbit.com/engineeringjobs>

------
gigboard
<http://gigboard.com>

------
ilamont
Besides Zaarly, what other local service marketplaces are out there?

~~~
nestlequ1k
coffee and power is another one

